# Home energy - First utility ??



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi 

Do anyone use this energy provider ?? I'm with British Gas but as they want to increase prices I'm thinking about different supplier ... and First Utility come cheapest.


----------



## Techgeek (Jun 7, 2007)

I've been with them a couple of years, never any problems. quick to submit reads on their website.


----------



## robz (Apr 18, 2006)

Southern Electric (Or Scottish & Southern depending where you are) is pretty good.

They're fixing prices for 2yrs.


----------

